# Blindfold Solving Method/Tutorial?



## MovingOnUp (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been speedcubing for around 3 months and know almost full fridrich method and I want to know how to blindfold solve. However, when I looked on the internet I could not find a tutorial that I understood very well. I consider myself an advanced speedcuber but need the most beginner's guide possible to blinfold solving the 3x3 that I can learn in a reasonable amount of time. I already looked at http://solvethecube.110mb.com/blindfold.html#intro and I didn't understand the description much at all and I watched Thrawst's video but he had almost no help at all on how to memorize the cube so three requirement's for a tutorial I want are 1. Easy to understand what it is talking about 2. Fairly easy to learn in a standard amount of time 3. method's to memorize the cube. Can anyone help me out???:fp


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 26, 2011)

This

Or This should help


----------



## Julian (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM
Solve the way he solves, but do not memorise the way he memorises. Once you understand the method, head on over the the One Answer BLD Question Thread and ask about an alternative to badmephisto's memo method. Someone will fill you in.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 26, 2011)

From my novice point of view, Classic Pochmann is the best way to start.

A great web tutorial - http://solvethecube.110mb.com/index.php?location=blindfold

and a great You Tube one - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM

In addition don't forget the Wiki and the BLD forum area http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?16-Blindfold-Cubing

Hope that helps somewhat.

EDIT: Double ninja


----------



## JyH (Mar 26, 2011)

Limeback FTW. Old Pochmann and M2 edges is a great way to start BLD, and he explains it very clearly. He also makes the tutorials not boring!


----------



## MovingOnUp (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks to everyone I'm going to start now! hopefully I have enough resources here thanks to you guys. If there is anything obvious I'm missing because I'm such a noob(sorry I play xbox to much) at blindfold let me know?


----------



## Selkie (Mar 26, 2011)

Nothing wrong in being new. I'm relatively new myself and yet to have my 1st 3x3 BLD success, though soo damn close.

But if you don't mind the blind leading the blind if you'll excuse the pun


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 26, 2011)

The link you posted is actually the best written tutorial on Old Pochmann...

For memory methods check out the BLD subforum, especially the thread called "Memory Methods".
Memory methods are also often discussed in the BLD one question one answer thread.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 26, 2011)

I used the Old Pochman + m2 tutorial by Eric Limeback. I like the memo method he uses. (I already knew old pochman and M2 like a year ago, but didn't know a good memo method)


----------



## MovingOnUp (Mar 26, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> The link you posted is actually the best written tutorial on Old Pochmann...
> 
> For memory methods check out the BLD subforum, especially the thread called "Memory Methods".
> Memory methods are also often discussed in the BLD one question one answer thread.


 
Yeah I knew that it was because it said so on Pochman's website himself but I just couldn't understand it so I am learning using Limeback's videos and it is much easier I already know pretty much the whole method and am working on it now.

thanks for the help!


----------

